# Tea Wine



## greenbean (Feb 1, 2005)

How long should I let my tea wine age. I usually age a year, but I can't find everything from six months to a year for tea wine.



Chris


----------



## geocorn (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris,


Taste it at 6 months and see what you think. If you like itand think its ready, bottle it; otherwise, let it age longer.


It is my understanding that the strength of the caffeine affects the aging time.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 2, 2005)

Well I can tell you this. Don't taste it young I used my wine thief to sample and , good gravy is it funky tasting lol.



Chris


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting. I have recently finished a tea wine, and it tastes like jet-fuel.


But I recently filtered with a gravity filter (Harris Filters) and it's still cloudy. 





Anybody got an idea?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Hhmmm......I don't really have any idea, did you use grape or other juice in it?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

No, would that make a difference?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Of course, it matters because you might have a pectin haze from the fruit juice. So, if you used juice, did you also use pectic enzyme?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

no, i didn't use any juice....


But I didn't use pectic either.... I didn't think I needed to.





Hmmmm.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok. If you only used tea and no fruit or juice, no need to use the enzyme, soI reckon we gotta really put our thinkin caps on now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

is your thinking cap on yet? This is really puzzling me. 





Oh BTW, I cannot check for pH or SO2 or anything. All I have is my handy hydrometer.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

remember no cream in your tea whine


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Haha! Well, Since I don't like cream in my tea anyway, that shouldn't be a problem. I just wonder why it's not clearing.....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Is the tea a 1 gallon batch or 5? You might have to sit it out in the cold and give it some time, or try a fining.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

It's a 5 galloner. I think I'm just impatient, but it really stunned me that my filter didn't do it's job to my liking. Oh well. The wine tastes like #(*&amp;*^ anyway.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 1, 2005)

Med, I made a 1 gal batch and it has been cloudy for some time
but is beging to clear. Although I did use raisens for body. Also I
don't know it using fresh brewed or instant matters but I used fresh
brewed ( tetley brand).



Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh now Martina, be patient, my dear. Is there a chance it is still fermenting slowly and thus cloudy?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Patience is a virtue I do not posess.





No chance of fermentation.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Then you need to fine with sumptin.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> Then you need to fine with sumptin.







Betonite or Gelatin finings? What would be better for camomille tea wine?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

You said nothing of Chamomile before.


I would use gelatin and hope it carries some of the harsh tannin with it. If it does not taste particularly tannic, use bentonite, then isinglass, or use superkleer.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry, I guess I didn't think it was THAT important (I know, tannins, but I added grape tannin at the beginning)





I don't have my notes with me right now, but I *did* use it, I know. 





Why bentonite and then isinglass? why not just one or the other?





(Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I really never have used isinglass, or any fining agent for that matter,before)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Most of the time, bentonite is mixed into the must anticipating the use of Isinglass later on, after the wine has been stabilized and degassed. The 2 are oppositely charged and work together to clear the wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you. That is much clearer (no pun intended) to me now. 





But unfortuantely, my "I want it NOW" list has grown by yet another line.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone who works as hard as you to get what she wants, should have it. hint hint hint


I forgot to add that gelatin will strip alot of tannin form the wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 5, 2005)

Are you flattering me again, Glenvall?!?!?





Well, I have a feeling that Mr. George is going to see a list of mine in the future. Regardless of vouchers or not.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 6, 2005)

Atta girl. You are doing a good job.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry for the late thank you. I try. I just get very impatient. Usually when this happens, I just start another wine to keep me preoccupied, but it's going to be hard at bottling time. I have so many (3) wines (5-gallons each) ready to be bottled right now, and only 12 750 ml bottles.





Either I have to drink more (my poor liver) or resign to putting them in 1-gallon jugs. So, I try to let them bulk age a little while longer in the carboy.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

I think your wines will be all the better for your procrastination!


Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you, Glenvall. I know deep down they're better off waiting around, but I'm not.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Aw! That's just part of it. Ya gotta keep far enough ahead it matters not.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, I know your right.


I think I'm going to look into some bottles in the next few weeks. My marigold and mum wines seem to be finished. I started them at the beginning of October. I had some minor problems with my marigold wine, but I'm going to bottle soon anyway. This is about as long as I can wait to bottle.



5.5 months!!!!





The mum wine shows promise. I might even end up giving some away.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I am trying to get my nerves up to try shipping some more wine in the future. Maui needs a taste of the Motherland.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

You should. The next time you go to "wet country" you should just go to the UPS store there. Perfume samples, Glenvall... Perfume samples.





They make the "gluck-gluck" sound too.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, here in Arkansas, it is not just an issue of wet or dry counties. The entire state has the same shipping and receiving lawspertaining to alcoholic beverages.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

so you can't send perfume either?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

We'll see.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I mean, you should be able to do that. Perfume is just alcohol. That's why you can't take it to rehab.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey! Has my family been talking to you? I smell an intervention or maybe even a court order.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

No, my best friend from college went to rehab. That's how I know the part about the rehab. 





Maybe when you're in Memphis (Elvisland) you can send some to your trusty friend in Ohio.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 18, 2005)

OIC. good point. I think the laws in Tennessee are much more liberal as pertains to alcoholic beverages.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, it's worth a try. I haven't had any problems since I started to say that it's perfume. You might also try sending "marinade" and you wouldn't be lying either.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

LOL. Gotcha. I will have to try at least.I might not get the warning this time.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

Where do i get on the mailing list!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Now see what you started Martina?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Hahhahaha, 





You need to get those 189 ml bottles and send a sampler. It seems to be working very well for me so far. Lots of different wines in one little package.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I have some Rotgut in 2 tiny little bottles. Anybody want some?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, that is WRONG! You need to do that with the Scuppernog!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

...nong. Scuppernong. Thanks. You are making my OCD go nuts.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Scupper_*NONG*_. That's what I meant!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

How bout that tea wine. Is it clearing yet?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

nope. still as cloudy as it was.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 22, 2005)

Med,

If I get my pic posting right I will
post you a pic of mine. It looks like a Bourbon whisky. I just don't
think it will have the same kick lol. I don't know if my using fresh
brewed tea made a difference or not though. All the recipes I have seen
call for instant. I just don't like instant, so made my own recipe. I
hope I gets better with age though. When I tasted a about a month ago I
didn't care for it but age helps any wine (imao).



Chirs

*Edited by: greenbean *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, Chris it helps to a point depending on the chemistry in that wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, so far the chamomile tea wine is disappointing. I started it either a couple of days before or a couple of days after christmas. It smelled so nice when I started it, but it seems to have lost all it's aroma as well. I really haven't tasted it, but it seems a little .... boring (I know, what can you expect, the tea tastes boring too)....





Oh well. I hope it will turn out eventually.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Boring is a common wine dilemma. Usually calls for either sweetening up, adding acid, or blending.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2005)

I posted a pic of my tea wine in the wine photos. Sorry for the quality of the pic.





Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

How is the tea prepared, you boil the tea bags, or let "Mother Nature" do a sun tea? I noticed a _extreme taste_ difference between the two. (This is in reference to just tea in itself, not finished wine)


----------



## greenbean (Mar 24, 2005)

I took fresh brewed tea,sultana's (for body), and lemon peal. That is not counting yeast nutrient ect..


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that brand, is that from a Health Food store or a "speciality shop?"


----------



## greenbean (Mar 24, 2005)

Sultana is just another word for golden raisen. I us Sunmaid brand.


Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Chris, much thanks for sharing..I will look for it in the store to try.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

I did not use raisins, light or dark. I guess that's why it's boring.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's a picture of my chamomile tea wine...


----------



## greenbean (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like the color is going to be real nice. I hope it taste better than mine



. I would liken mine to peeing in a bottle and letting it set in the sun for a month, not what you would call good



. Maybe next time.





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Jul 25, 2005)

ewww...


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 26, 2005)

Mr Greenbean-Greenjeans,









I had a taste of my cham-tea wine and you've hit the nail right on the head with your description.





Actually, it tastes like pee with a high alcohol taste. More like Schnapps than wine. Because the basement is the only place that is bearable at the moment, I spent a little more time there yesterday, and decided to oak the cham-tea wine. Maybe that will help a little!!









Oh well, at least I tried. If I didn't, I would never have known.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 30, 2005)

Interesting thread on the Tea wine,i make this quite alot but have never had any problems regarding clearing whatsoever,but then again i don't expect it to be bottled within 6 months either or to be comsumed within 2yrs,a true Tea wine should be more like "sherry" dark in colour,basically the complete opposite of the above picture,I dont mean to patronise,but what recipe were you following ?? *Edited by: Winemaster *


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 30, 2005)

I followed, I believe the recipe in Terry Garey's bood. It is a chamomile tea wine, which was lighter anyway than, oh say, peppermint or black tea.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Jul 30, 2005)

Point taken on board and understood..ouch



, I'm due to do a Tea wine in the next few weeks,I shall try the chamomile tea but still stick to my recipe and let you know of the results


----------

